# My new birdroom and aviary...



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Just been set up for 3 weeks...30 feet long with open and insulated winter quarters...Got a few nesting and on eggs..too soon to see any results yet.
I've got...Diamond doves,Star finches,Bichenoes,Diamond sparrows,Gouldians,Bourkes parakeets,Quail,Bengalese,Hecks grassfinches.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my gosh that is amazing! really posh :thumbup: beautiful birds too


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow that looks absolutly amazing :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*That is one fantastic looking aviary.You have obviously put a lot of thought into it.Well done.*


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Very nice, both birds and there home. Stunning colours on the birds :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

shaz179 said:


> Very nice, both birds and there home. Stunning colours on the birds :thumbup:


Try this one....A gouldian finch originally from Australia...


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Try this one....A gouldian finch originally from Australia...


Wow:eek6: beautiful colours


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

wow! great set-up and birds


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

omg mate that has to be the best bird set up I have seen :thumbup:


----------



## thegoldfincher (Mar 9, 2010)

If someday god would trasform me into a bird, can you host me??? :lol:
Nick


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

thegoldfincher said:


> If someday god would trasform me into a bird, can you host me??? :lol:
> Nick


No problems...

Keep going with the English Nick...bit hard to understand sometimes but I work out what you mean eventually :thumbup:

Better than my Italian


----------



## thegoldfincher (Mar 9, 2010)

poohdog said:


> No problems...
> 
> Keep going with the English Nick...bit hard to understand sometimes but I work out what you mean eventually :thumbup:
> 
> Better than my Italian


Belive me...It's very difficult to speak in english starting from a latin-based language... Imagine to write all sentences you got in mind with different verb order and conjugations... it's mad!!!! :eek6:

Thank you everybody work out to mean my sentences eventually 

Nick


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Stunning aviary


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

That looks great, you have some beautiful birds!


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Try this one....A gouldian finch originally from Australia...


STUNNING colours and so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely amazing poohdog, i will know who to speek to now if i ever want any stock lol


----------



## Vicci (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks fantastic, well done


----------



## Kesimay (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow. . . . Stunning. . . . .Amazing. . . . .pleasegive mesome hints on how I can get my hubby to build me one of those :lol:


----------

